# Maldini:"Closing Milan? I dubbi restano..."



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)

Paolo Maldini, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, è tornato a parlare del Milan e del closing. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"Il closing? Io sono sempre più convinto della mia scelta. Ed i dubbi ad una settimana dal closing restano gli stessi. Se tornerò nel calcio? Non lo so. Ma se dovessi tornare, un giorno, sarà sicuramente con il Milan".


----------



## wfiesso (25 Febbraio 2017)

Stavo proprio scrivendo 
Sempre diretto Paolo, e il fatto che proprio lui abbia rifiutato e ne sia convinto mi da da pensare non poco...


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Febbraio 2017)

Tutti i dubbi saranno fugati sabato 4 in conferenza


----------



## supertozzi (25 Febbraio 2017)

Voleva pieni poteri piccino ?!? Ma falla finita se ami il Milan e non te stesso aiutalo il Milan


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2017)

Beh la porta aperta al milan però l'ha lasciata..... 
E non è una porta ma un portone!!!


----------



## koti (25 Febbraio 2017)

"Dubbi" è un eufemismo.

Non si capisce nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Febbraio 2017)

queste dichiarazioni sono dirette e precise! non ha rifiutato per i poteri che voleva ma perché non è convinto dell'operazione.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Febbraio 2017)

Quindi significa che non ci ha rifiutato...


----------



## Tobi (25 Febbraio 2017)

Probabilmente il suo ruolo andava in conflitto con quello di Mirabelli perchè:

I cinesi mettono il grano, fassone conduce le trattative, maldini era quello che doveva pronunciarsi da un punto di vista tecnico su X giocatore. Almeno secondo me questo era il suo pensiero perchè in un'intervista che c'è anche su youtube disse che Galliani è carente sul piano tecnico e quando andava a fare un'acquisto c'era bisogno di una persona preparata in quel settore che dicesse il suo parere per andare appunto in aiuto.

Esempio: Galliani va a comprare Muntari, Maldini con la sua competenza tecnica avrebbe avuto la facoltà di dire: Adriano Muntari è lento e scarso tecnicamente ed ha 30 anni, andiamo meglio su Pogba che è sempre a 0.

Comunque vediamo in futuro come si evolvono le cose. Io al suo ritorno ci spero


----------



## wfiesso (25 Febbraio 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> Voleva pieni poteri piccino ?!? Ma falla finita se ami il Milan e non te stesso aiutalo il Milan



E' una persona molto più seria di quelli che ci hanno comandato fino ad oggi, e finora, anche più dei cinesi che hanno lasciato spazio ad ogni dubbio immaginabile, non merita queste critiche


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2017)

Maldini coerente, da apprezzare.

Comunque queste interviste e articoletti ad una settimana dal closing sono la solita campagna del fango di galliani ragazzi, statene certi.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, è tornato a parlare del Milan e del closing. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"Il closing? Io sono sempre più convinto della mia scelta. Ed i dubbi ad una settimana dal closing restano gli stessi. Se tornerò nel calcio? Non lo so. Ma se dovessi tornare, un giorno, sarà sicuramente con il Milan".



.


----------



## Doctore (25 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, è tornato a parlare del Milan e del closing. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"Il closing? Io sono sempre più convinto della mia scelta. Ed i dubbi ad una settimana dal closing restano gli stessi. Se tornerò nel calcio? Non lo so. Ma se dovessi tornare, un giorno, sarà sicuramente con il Milan".



Ma scusate se gia hanno fassone e mirabelli mi sembra evidente che maldini aspirasse a uno dei 2 ruoli gia assegnati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> queste dichiarazioni sono dirette e precise! non ha rifiutato per i poteri che voleva ma perché non è convinto dell'operazione.


L'ha detto lui stesso di aver rifiutato per il ruolo.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ha detto lui stesso di aver rifiutato per il ruolo.



veramente no, e da queste parole lo rimarca ancora di più. Poi se vogliamo credere che era per il ruolo ok. 
Non ci posso credere comunque, che qui dentro andiamo contro anche ad una bandiera come Paolo Maldini!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> veramente no, e da queste parole lo rimarca ancora di più. Poi se vogliamo credere che era per il ruolo ok.
> Non ci posso credere comunque, che qui dentro andiamo contro anche ad una bandiera come Paolo Maldini!


_Mi è stato proposto il ruolo di Direttore Tecnico, prima di me è stato ingaggiato un Direttore Sportivo di fiducia dell’Amministratore Delegato, quindi, secondo l’organigramma societario che mi è stato presentato, avrei dovuto condividere qualsiasi progetto, acquisto o cessione di calciatore con il mio parigrado DS. A mia precisa domanda su cosa sarebbe successo in caso di disaccordo, mi è stato detto dal Sig. Fassone che avrebbe deciso lui. Detto questo, non credo ci fossero le premesse per un team vincente. Io ho fatto parte di Squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e so che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, investimenti importanti e ruoli ben definiti. Le ultime stagioni del Milan con il doppio Amministratore Delegato e ruoli sovrapposti dovrebbero essere d’insegnamento. Naturalmente mi sarei dovuto prendere, agli occhi dei tifosi, della stampa e della proprietà, tutta la responsabilità della parte sportiva, con la possibilità di essere escluso da ogni potere esecutivo._

Cito dal suo post su Facebook. Alzo le mani se i problemi non erano di ruolo.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Febbraio 2017)

Maldini conferma la mia antipatia per lui.
Ultimamente sono tanti i milanisti che sparlano della situazione più degli interisti. Se non gli hanno voluto affidare un posto importante in società un motivo c'è e se ne faccia una ragione. E ora sinceramente comincio a capirne il perchè.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Mi è stato proposto il ruolo di Direttore Tecnico, prima di me è stato ingaggiato un Direttore Sportivo di fiducia dell’Amministratore Delegato, quindi, secondo l’organigramma societario che mi è stato presentato, avrei dovuto condividere qualsiasi progetto, acquisto o cessione di calciatore con il mio parigrado DS. A mia precisa domanda su cosa sarebbe successo in caso di disaccordo, mi è stato detto dal Sig. Fassone che avrebbe deciso lui. Detto questo, non credo ci fossero le premesse per un team vincente. Io ho fatto parte di Squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e so che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, investimenti importanti e ruoli ben definiti. Le ultime stagioni del Milan con il doppio Amministratore Delegato e ruoli sovrapposti dovrebbero essere d’insegnamento. Naturalmente mi sarei dovuto prendere, agli occhi dei tifosi, della stampa e della proprietà, tutta la responsabilità della parte sportiva, con la possibilità di essere escluso da ogni potere esecutivo._
> 
> Cito dal suo post su Facebook. Alzo le mani se i problemi non erano di ruolo.



eh no amico, sei scorretto. Citalo tutto il post altrimenti sei in malafede.

_"Non ho mai chiesto di avere un contatto diretto con la proprietà per bypassare l’Amministratore Delegato; ho espresso la volontà di sentire dal Sig. David Han Li, Direttore Esecutivo della Sino Europe Sports, che ho incontrato solo per pochi minuti, cosa si aspettassero da me; avrei voluto ascoltare dalla sua voce quali obiettivi si fossero prefissati e quali investimenti avessero intenzione di fare. Credo che questa sia una richiesta seria che ogni professionista abbia diritto di formulare al proprio datore di lavoro, specialmente quando si ha alle spalle un passato come il mio con il club, fatto di appartenenza e di credibilità."_

quindi è vero che il ruolo a lui propostogli non gli garbava poi così tanto, ma ha specificato anche che nessuno gli ha spiegato l'operazione e le intenzioni che avesse la nuova ipotetica proprietà.


----------



## Aron (25 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> veramente no, e da queste parole lo rimarca ancora di più. Poi se vogliamo credere che era per il ruolo ok.
> Non ci posso credere comunque, che qui dentro andiamo contro anche ad una bandiera come Paolo Maldini!



Purtroppo è più semplice credere a un Maldini poco grato e troppo legato ai suoi interessi, piuttosto che alle molte ombre attorno al closing del Milan.


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2017)

Maldini ha fatto bene a rifiutare in quel momento


----------



## sballotello (25 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Mi è stato proposto il ruolo di Direttore Tecnico, prima di me è stato ingaggiato un Direttore Sportivo di fiducia dell’Amministratore Delegato, quindi, secondo l’organigramma societario che mi è stato presentato, avrei dovuto condividere qualsiasi progetto, acquisto o cessione di calciatore con il mio parigrado DS. A mia precisa domanda su cosa sarebbe successo in caso di disaccordo, mi è stato detto dal Sig. Fassone che avrebbe deciso lui. Detto questo, non credo ci fossero le premesse per un team vincente. Io ho fatto parte di Squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e so che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, investimenti importanti e ruoli ben definiti. Le ultime stagioni del Milan con il doppio Amministratore Delegato e ruoli sovrapposti dovrebbero essere d’insegnamento. Naturalmente mi sarei dovuto prendere, agli occhi dei tifosi, della stampa e della proprietà, tutta la responsabilità della parte sportiva, con la possibilità di essere escluso da ogni potere esecutivo._
> 
> Cito dal suo post su Facebook. Alzo le mani se i problemi non erano di ruolo.



Punto. DEtto questo spero Maldini si renda conto che come prima esperienza possa ambire ad una posizione di minor responsabilità é ché torni dove deve stare, al Milan


----------



## Djici (25 Febbraio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è più semplice credere a un Maldini poco grato e troppo legato ai suoi interessi, piuttosto che alle molte ombre attorno al closing del Milan.



.


----------



## Doctore (25 Febbraio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è più semplice credere a un Maldini poco grato e troppo legato ai suoi interessi, piuttosto che alle molte ombre attorno al closing del Milan.



beh anche spacciare le ombre come verità assolute mi sembra un atteggiamento molto arrogante.


----------



## Djici (25 Febbraio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> beh anche spacciare le ombre come verità assolute mi sembra un atteggiamento molto arrogante.



Ha detto che ci sono ancora dubbi. Dove avrebbe detto che lui è sicuro al 100% che siamo destinati a sparire ?
Sfido chiunque a dirmi che ad oggi non esistono dubbi (non parlo del closing che ormai è una cosa certa ma parlo proprio della situazione sulla nuova dirigenza).


----------



## Doctore (25 Febbraio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ha detto che ci sono ancora dubbi. Dove avrebbe detto che lui è sicuro al 100% che siamo destinati a sparire ?
> Sfido chiunque a dirmi che ad oggi non esistono dubbi (non parlo del closing che ormai è una cosa certa ma parlo proprio della situazione sulla nuova dirigenza).


Allora senza closing rimane galliani...con il closing non c'e galliani.
Poi sui dubbi posso dirti che dentro di me ho ancora la paura che il closing non si faccia ma non per colpa dei cinesi ma per colpa di berlusconi.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Febbraio 2017)

se gli davano il ruolo di Fassone scommetto che di dubbi non ce n erano..


----------



## Pivellino (25 Febbraio 2017)

Mi pare ovvio che si tratta di un'operazione finanziaria, compro a 100 e rivendo a di più, non di un progetto direttamente imprenditoriale. Va da se che se non lavori bene il valore non aumenta. Comunque di incognite ce ne sono tante è innegabile, ha fatto bene a non legarsi al fumo che circola ma attendere fatti concreti. Io stimo Maldini e stimo la famiglia Maldini. Punto


----------



## malos (25 Febbraio 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> Voleva pieni poteri piccino ?!? Ma falla finita se ami il Milan e non te stesso aiutalo il Milan



Lo ama di certo più di me di te o di qualsiasi persona scriva qui dentro.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Febbraio 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> Voleva pieni poteri piccino ?!? Ma falla finita se ami il Milan e non te stesso aiutalo il Milan



Parlare in questi termini di un uomo, di una famiglia che ha/hanno dato tutto per il Milan, prima degli interessi del capo, delle porcherie della curva, per me è vergognoso.
I dubbi che ha lui sono anche i nostri purtroppo, pur restando fiduciosi


----------



## VipMik (25 Febbraio 2017)

maldini voleva essere il primo uomo della nuova gestione by cina; l'han chiamato per terzo e ha declinato ... tutto qui


----------



## Igniorante (25 Febbraio 2017)

Sì può non essere d'accordo col suo pensiero...ma certi commenti non si possono proprio leggere, roba da interisti.


----------



## Aron (25 Febbraio 2017)

VipMik ha scritto:


> maldini voleva essere il primo uomo della nuova gestione by cina; l'han chiamato per terzo e ha declinato ... tutto qui



Lui al Milan verrebbe per fare il Marotta (l'amministare delegato della parte sportiva) o il Paratici, e avrebbe tutte le ragioni per volere dei ruoli così importanti.
Tu se potessi ingaggiare Gordon Ramsay per il tuo ristorante, lo metteresti a fare l'aiuto cuoco o l'executive chef (come minimo)?

Non ha senso portare Maldini al Milan per dargli un ruolo in cui si rischiano pericolosi dualismi o per assegnargli un incarico di rappresentanza. In casi come questi, Maldini al Milan rischierebbe di essere solo un parafulmini. E lui lo sa bene che sarebbe questo il suo ruolo: la persona a cui tutti, dai tifosi ai giornalisti ai giocatori, butterebbero la responsabilità dei successi e degli insuccessi sportivi. 
A quel punto, se la gente assegnasse a lui meriti e demeriti del Milan, è giusto che si prenda un ruolo di grande responsabilità, e non c'è da stupirsi che rifiuti di parare il fondoschiena di altri.

Viene quindi da domandarsi come mai Yonghong Li abbia dato priorità all'ingaggio di Fassone anziché di Maldini. 
E sarebbe da domandarsi come mai oltre a Maldini, tutte le bandiere interpellate si siano chiamate fuori. 
O Maldini, Albertini, Costacurta, Boban, Leonardo, Ambrosini e altri ancora hanno preso tutti un abbaglio, oppure ci sono dei motivi dietro alle loro perplessità.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Febbraio 2017)

VipMik ha scritto:


> maldini voleva essere il primo uomo della nuova gestione by cina; l'han chiamato per terzo e ha declinato ... tutto qui



Come poteva pretendere di essere il primo uomo della nuova società se quel
posto è occupato propio da Fassone stesso? ..in pratica secondo Fassone una
leggenda rossonera come Paolo Maldini dovrebbe metterci faccia e c.. e stare
addirittura agli ordini di Mirabelli? ..fin troppo signore a declinare l' invito a
fare il pupazzo, io li avrei mandati anche a quel paese i 2 sfinteristi..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Dopo tutto quello che è successo c'è ancora qualcuno che scrive certe cose su Maldini?! Mi spiace un sacco.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, è tornato a parlare del Milan e del closing. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"Il closing? Io sono sempre più convinto della mia scelta. Ed i dubbi ad una settimana dal closing restano gli stessi. Se tornerò nel calcio? Non lo so. Ma se dovessi tornare, un giorno, sarà sicuramente con il Milan".


Da quanto si legge Maldini ha avuto l'opportunità di conoscere un rappresentante della nuova proprietà e a quanto pare non è rimasto convinto sul progetto proposto...
Sul ruolo poi...considerando che a prendere le decisioni finali sarebbero stati altri il rischio di essere usato solo come parafulmine era decisamente alto...
Quindi...trovo più che logiche le decisioni che ha preso...
Ovviamente il rischio che abbia ''toppato'' nel valutare negativamente il progetto esiste ma conoscendo l'uomo Maldini...e non conoscendo minimamente chi sta dall'alta parte...sto con Paolo tutta la vita...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eh no amico, sei scorretto. Citalo tutto il post altrimenti sei in malafede.
> 
> _"Non ho mai chiesto di avere un contatto diretto con la proprietà per bypassare l’Amministratore Delegato; ho espresso la volontà di sentire dal Sig. David Han Li, Direttore Esecutivo della Sino Europe Sports, che ho incontrato solo per pochi minuti, cosa si aspettassero da me; avrei voluto ascoltare dalla sua voce quali obiettivi si fossero prefissati e quali investimenti avessero intenzione di fare. Credo che questa sia una richiesta seria che ogni professionista abbia diritto di formulare al proprio datore di lavoro, specialmente quando si ha alle spalle un passato come il mio con il club, fatto di appartenenza e di credibilità."_
> 
> quindi è vero che il ruolo a lui propostogli non gli garbava poi così tanto, ma ha specificato anche che nessuno gli ha spiegato l'operazione e le intenzioni che avesse la nuova ipotetica proprietà.


Il mio passaggio spiega chiaramente come non gli garbasse il ruolo... ma proprio per niente. 
Il tuo passaggio non dice da nessuna parte che l'operazione non fosse credibile, ma soltanto che da Li non gli erano stati illustrati progetti; cosa, secondo me, normale, dato che la società nemmeno si è ancora insediata e, probabilmente, più volte ha anche cambiato volto.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2017)

Come sempre il Capitano ci aveva visto giusto.


----------



## Aron (28 Febbraio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Come sempre il Capitano ci aveva visto giusto.



E ci mancherebbe.

Maldini è informatissimo del mondo Milan, e saprebbe rispondere correttamente a chi gli chiedesse quanto è alta l'erba di Milanello.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Lo riscrivo in ricordo degli insulti ricevuti da Paolo...
''Ovviamente il rischio che abbia ''toppato'' nel valutare negativamente il progetto esiste *ma conoscendo l'uomo Maldini...e non conoscendo minimamente chi sta dall'alta parte...sto con Paolo tutta la vita...* ''


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ci aveva visto lungo Paolino.


----------



## Henry (28 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Lo riscrivo in ricordo degli insulti ricevuti da Paolo...
> ''Ovviamente il rischio che abbia ''toppato'' nel valutare negativamente il progetto esiste *ma conoscendo l'uomo Maldini...e non conoscendo minimamente chi sta dall'alta parte...sto con Paolo tutta la vita...* ''




quoto


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Lo riscrivo in ricordo degli insulti ricevuti da Paolo...
> ''Ovviamente il rischio che abbia ''toppato'' nel valutare negativamente il progetto esiste *ma conoscendo l'uomo Maldini...e non conoscendo minimamente chi sta dall'alta parte...sto con Paolo tutta la vita...* ''



Ma poi, pure se questi cinesi fossero pienissimi di soldi... come si fa ad insultare una bandiera leggendaria come PAOLO MALDINI?
Non dipende da come andra questo closing o dalla forza economica del cinese...

MALDINI merita rispetto.
Prima di tutto.


----------



## Henry (28 Febbraio 2017)

Si dice che c'è gente che si sfila all'ultimo momento.* Ma in Cina i contratti non esistono?* e l'impegno lo firmi a 3 giorni dal closing? Immagino uno serio come Paolo che chiede conto della struttura dell'operazione e gli dicono che si tratta di porte girevoli.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Lo riscrivo in ricordo degli insulti ricevuti da Paolo...
> ''Ovviamente il rischio che abbia ''toppato'' nel valutare negativamente il progetto esiste *ma conoscendo l'uomo Maldini...e non conoscendo minimamente chi sta dall'alta parte...sto con Paolo tutta la vita...* ''



Verissimo è demoralizzante che tanti tifosi annebbiati dalle chimere cinesi abbiano dato dell'ingrato, del prepotente e dell'arrivista a Paolo.


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Si dice che c'è gente che si sfila all'ultimo momento.* Ma in Cina i contratti non esistono?* e l'impegno lo firmi a 3 giorni dal closing? Immagino uno serio come Paolo che chiede conto della struttura dell'operazione e gli dicono che si tratta di porte girevoli.



Nooo.
In Cina si puo fare.
Prima il povero fesso ci mette 200 mln e poi tutti li alleati lo lasciano solo... e lui poveretto non ci puo fare nulla


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Come sempre il Capitano ci aveva visto giusto.



Qualcuno lo criticava anche.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma poi, pure se questi cinesi fossero pienissimi di soldi... come si fa ad insultare una bandiera leggendaria come PAOLO MALDINI?
> Non dipende da come andra questo closing o dalla forza economica del cinese...
> 
> MALDINI merita rispetto.
> Prima di tutto.


E' la libertà d'espressione mio caro ...che giustamente va rispettata e tutelata
Anche se personalmente non capisco perchè quando non si è d'accordo con l'opinone di una persona invece di mostrare disaccordo argomentandolo si preferisce la scorciatoia dell'insulto o dei ''secondi fini''...chi non la pensa come me o è un pirla oppure ha degli interessi nascosti..
E se entriamo nello specifico...un Milanista che insulta Maldini...vabbè...


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> E' la libertà d'espressione mio caro ...che giustamente va rispettata e tutelata
> Anche se personalmente non capisco perchè quando non si è d'accordo con l'opinone di una persona invece di mostrare disaccordo argomentandolo si preferisce la scorciatoia dell'insulto o dei ''secondi fini''...chi non la pensa come me o è un pirla oppure ha degli interessi nascosti..
> E se entriamo nello specifico...un Milanista che insulta Maldini...vabbè...



Va bene la liberta d'espressione... ma esiste un limite a tutto. Insultare Maldini per un milanista... e una cosa fuori dal mondo... IO non ho mai incontrato un juventino o un interista che lo abbia insultato.
Quando lo avevamo in campo sbavavano guardandolo e tutt'oggi hanno un bel altro rispetto verso un mito del calcio mondiale... 
Invece li attachi vengono da rossoneri...
Una robba mai vista.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Va bene la liberta d'espressione... ma esiste un limite a tutto. Insultare Maldini per un milanista... e una cosa fuori dal mondo... IO non ho mai incontrato un juventino o un interista che lo abbia insultato.
> Quando lo avevamo in campo sbavavano guardandolo e tutt'oggi hanno un bel altro rispetto verso un mito del calcio mondiale...
> Invece li attachi vengono da rossoneri...
> Una robba mai vista.


Non posso che concordare con quello che scrivi...ma la libertà d'espressione ed il rispetto verso gli interlocutori mi impediscono di scrivere chiaramente cosa penso di un Milanista che insulta Maldini
Non lo capisco e non lo capirò mai...d'altronde è un film già visto...basta ritornare alla sua partita d'addio ed al comportamento della curva...quel giorno giuro mi sono vergognato di essere Milanista...
Ma Paolo avrà sempre un posto nel mio cuore...e questo mi basta


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Febbraio 2017)

Paolo perdonali...perché non sanno quel che dicono..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2017)

Insultare Maldini non dovrebbe nemmeno essere preso in considerazione da un milanista, sono il primo a rispettare le opionioni di tutti ma certe cose è proprio difficile tollerarle.

Del resto l'ha fatto una curva intera a pagamento, quindi scemo io che mi stupisco.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2017)

Aveva capito tutto, ovviamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2017)

Sono fiero di aver sempre rispettato la tua scelta e non averti mai insultato (blasfemia!) come molti hanno fatto.

Avevi ragione tu... Se fallimento dev'essere, ti voglio presidente!


----------



## wfiesso (1 Marzo 2017)

"voleva comandare" "ma cosa ne sa Maldini" "altro che progetto, non voleva farsi pestare i piedi" 
Sarò stato fesso a credere alla cessione, ma del capitano non ho mai dubitato


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mio passaggio spiega chiaramente come non gli garbasse il ruolo... ma proprio per niente.
> Il tuo passaggio non dice da nessuna parte che l'operazione non fosse credibile, ma soltanto che da Li non gli erano stati illustrati progetti; cosa, secondo me, normale, dato che la società nemmeno si è ancora insediata e, probabilmente, più volte ha anche cambiato volto.



ma non scherziamo. Paolo Maldini aveva capito, e ci aveva visto bene. Altro che...e stasera ne hai avuta conferma.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Marzo 2017)

Il nostro vero capitano.. aveva capito tutto... lui si che vuole l'amore di questa maglia..


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2017)

.

sbagliato topic.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Marzo 2017)

grande capitano, lo dovevamo capire già da subito che era tutta una farsa, dato che aveva rifiutato una carica a cui teneva molto.

e invece tutti ci hanno fregati


----------

